# The Paw Paw of all Go Dawgs Threads Take 13!!



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs boys!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Bama.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat them Gators!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Catch a punt, snap the ball, tackle somebody and throw it to the right team.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Like it Jeff, this gonna be a good one, might even get me another Turkey in the morning. Go Dawgs with a new THread.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Lucky 13 Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2013)

GO DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS! 

BEAT THOSE GATORS AND GIVE US SOME HAPPINESS!

GO DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

We need it Silver. We need it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 30, 2013)

Good morning Charlie, Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 30, 2013)

GO DAWGS !!! Beat those Gators !!
Start a conversation about bringing Kirby Smart to Georgia !!!


----------



## David Parker (Oct 30, 2013)

Beat Florida and all is forgiven boys.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 30, 2013)

Go Jackets.  Good luck this weekend dwags!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2013)

morning all. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't like Jacksonville.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs?  I thought they already went.


Go Noles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2013)

A bad start could result in a button buck or small doe. A bad ending could result in hunting at night.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 30, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Go Dawgs?  I thought they already went.
> 
> 
> Go Noles!!!!!!!!!



act like yall been here before


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2013)

I wonder if they go down Hwy 441.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets.  Good luck this weekend dwags!



Jackets are 5-3, more wins than the mutts


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Jackets are 5-3, more wins than the mutts



They have had a similar schedule to bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2013)

riprap said:


> They have had a similar schedule to bama.



Vanderbilt.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2013)

Go  Dawgs, I told Jeff to put anti troll spray on the thread.


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go  Dawgs, I told Jeff to put anti troll spray on the thread.



He's alabama all the way. "Can't keep a good troll down, oh no..."


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Vanderbilt.



I hate you!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2013)

Turkey bout Done.


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't forget the livers.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2013)

Didn't save the innards on this one Rip. Hope To get another tomorrow, but looks like we gonna have some wild weather up here. It got up to 80 today, and cold front coming thru in the morning.


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 30, 2013)

riprap said:


> A bad start could result in a button buck or small doe. A bad ending could result in hunting at night.



Now thats funny right there I dont care who you are;


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Didn't save the innards on this one Rip. Hope To get another tomorrow, but looks like we gonna have some wild weather up here. It got up to 80 today, and cold front coming thru in the morning.



Congrats on the fall turkey, Charlie! 
Go dawgs, beat dem gators!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on the fall turkey, Charlie!
> Go dawgs, beat dem gators!



rh there is an old old big Tom out there and he aint falling for the Mohican sneak. I can sit either side of where they cross and he will go the other way 100% of the time. He know where I am.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs for fall turkey hunting!!!!! Gonna get in on some that action myself in nebrask in a couple of weeks! My boy decided he wanted to try out for the 8th grade basketball team and he made it! He has never played before so he's pumped!!! Go Dawgs boys!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2013)

Jeff gonna have to learn sumpin bout Round Ball.


----------



## riprap (Oct 30, 2013)

I hope there is not any coaching controversies.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff gonna have to learn sumpin bout Round Ball.



I dont think I have ever watchedmore than 5 minutes of round ball in my life..... I guess thats about to change.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rh there is an old old big Tom out there and he aint falling for the Mohican sneak. I can sit either side of where they cross and he will go the other way 100% of the time. He know where I am.


I wouldn't know where to even start trying to turkey hunt in the fall. I guess you just pretend you are deer hunting and leave the calls at home. 
I hate birds like that and i've met a few. They roost in a spot where you cant sneak in on them. You are busted about the time you get out of the truck and you just dont know it yet.  


brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for fall turkey hunting!!!!! Gonna get in on some that action myself in nebrask in a couple of weeks! My boy decided he wanted to try out for the 8th grade basketball team and he made it! He has never played before so he's pumped!!! Go Dawgs boys!!!


Good deal, BC!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I wouldn't know where to even start trying to turkey hunt in the fall. I guess you just pretend you are deer hunting and leave the calls at home.
> I hate birds like that and i've met a few. They roost in a spot where you cant sneak in on them. You are busted about the time you get out of the truck and you just dont know it yet.
> 
> Good deal, BC!



Them old Bird use them Jakes as scouts I think, and the Hens too. Most of the old time Turkey hunters wont even hunt them in the fall. The flock is easy to pattern and ambush, but the old wise ones aint.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2013)

Go Georgia BullDawgs, beat UF this Saturday. Yall owe me this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie. CC number 1 in the state. Only loss was to nationally ranked Hoover of Alabama, and we were leading them at half time.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 31, 2013)

David Parker said:


> act like yall been here before



We have been, and ALOT more in my lifetime than y'all.  

ps.  I'm 38.  Two more years and I'm a man.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2013)

Go dogs killin Turkeys in Kentucky


----------



## David Parker (Oct 31, 2013)

Dawgs rule lizards drule


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a stormy Halloween day.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs one day closer to Nebraska for Big turkey and Big Deer!!


----------



## David Parker (Oct 31, 2013)

It is great to be a GA Bulldawg!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs trying to stay dry.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs eating the kids candy!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

No trick or treaters here tonight, way to rough out there.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Winder Georgia.


----------



## riprap (Oct 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs for lazy trick or treating parents. The kids get out, get candy, get back in, go 50 ft to the next driveway then get out again all while punching on their dumb phone.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 31, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for lazy trick or treating parents. The kids get out, get candy, get back in, go 50 ft to the next driveway then get out again all while punching on their dumb phone.



Is that rig heading to Athens?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

They wont even get out in the rain up here. I tircker treated in a hail storm one time. Dressed up like Ice Cube.


----------



## riprap (Oct 31, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Is that rig heading to Athens?



I've brought out the big guns. They weren't getting the message with that little uhaul.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Is that rig heading to Athens?



Yep, got one room of Saban's furniture in it.


----------



## riprap (Oct 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They wont even get out in the rain up here. I tircker treated in a hail storm one time. Dressed up like Ice Cube.



We was in some light rain with my 2 almost 3 year old and my 10 month old.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

Take that mask off 6 Halloween bout over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2013)

Evening Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween 6, I hope we can trick duh this Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs with access to fresh boiled peanuts.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

Wally Butts was a DGD. I think him and Bear got into some trouble back in the day.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

There was a coach between Butts and Dooly and his last name was Griffin, he did not have too good of record from what I remember. We were close to the bottom then. At least Vince made us relevant and he did win one  NC, had not been for the WFL he most likely would have had 2.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

Go Dawgs for all the good wins we have had, few of them were over the unbeatable bamers too.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

Mikey Henderson was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

Ut got a hob nail boot from DG and a fullback.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

Vince's record against UF is around 15-5. CMR would take that in a second.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2013)

CVD beat Uf so bad they really did not want to go north to J'Ville.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

Now you talking ky.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 1, 2013)

faces prepare to be crushed ! SIC'm


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> There was a coach between Butts and Dooly and his last name was Griffin, he did not have too good of record from what I remember. We were close to the bottom then. At least Vince made us relevant and he did win one  NC, had not been for the WFL he most likely would have had 2.



Yep, they didn't win many. Charlie Griffith. My uncle started both years he was there. GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a cool Friday in Ky.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

Our probate judge in Douglas County played at Auburn. He was an offensive lineman. He was pushing around bama lineman in a pic and he was beside their Heisman QB. I asked did yall win? A BIG yes came out. How many years did you beat the bear. ALL FOUR year I was there he said with PRIDE. I got my letters of administration quick that day.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 1, 2013)

One thing that sucks is justin scott wesley got caught smoking weed in the dorm room last week. He will be suspended for at least the Clemson game next year. http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/georgia-wr-scott-wesley-arrested-on-marijuana-char/nbfKG/


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> One thing that sucks is justin scott wesley got caught smoking weed in the dorm room last week. He will be suspended for at least the Clemson game next year. http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/georgia-wr-scott-wesley-arrested-on-marijuana-char/nbfKG/



Wouldn't be an issue at another school. A few stadium steps and you good to go.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 1, 2013)

Georgia seems to be the only school to punish the students for one failed drug test. I think places like Bama waits until 3 failed drug test. At least Richt has good morals and is showing them a no tolerance policy with if you get caught, you will be punished one game.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

There goes one guy for the new QB to throw to.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

If CMR really was serious about punishing him, he would make him play hurt in the UF game.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

If at another school he was be ready to play in the toilet bowl and that would be his game missed. 

BTW what is the deal with pot these days?


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Yep rebel...you're old enough, and have been there before, so take the advice and act like it.  Criminoles have 1 good year and lose their minds.  I pray you make it to the NC game and get boat raced by Bama


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 1, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Georgia seems to be the only school to punish the students for one failed drug test. I think places like Bama waits until 3 failed drug test. At least Richt has good morals and is showing them a no tolerance policy with if you get caught, you will be punished one game.



tired argument jonathanG, BAMA punishes on the first offense, suspends on the second or subsequent offenses.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 1, 2013)

Rips kinda right, Bama can't hold a candle to LSU for thug cred


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 1, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> tired argument jonathanG, BAMA punishes on the first offense, suspends on the second or subsequent offenses.



Yeah...the punishment is having to play Bama.  jonathanG, are you telling me that your morality would keep Richt in Athens if Saban were available?  Keep kidding yourself.  I agree that Mark Richt is a great man (I strive to be like him), but the team does not reflect his morals.  I, as a UGA fan, don't want a Sunday school teacher for my head coach unless he's winning championships.  I will take Saban on Saturdays, and the church on Sundays


----------



## David Parker (Nov 1, 2013)

I give more thought to which underwear I'm donning than whether I'd rather have Richt or Saban.  I'm getting a bit sick of both coaches.


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Mark Richt wears Nick Saban underwear


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 1, 2013)

David Parker said:


> I give more thought to which underwear I'm donning than whether I'd rather have Richt or Saban.  I'm getting a bit sick of both coaches.





For different reasons I am sure. One winning the other not.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 1, 2013)

fairhope said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> For different reasons I am sure. One winning the other not.



nope, I respect wins, it was his desire to be Georgian instead of embracing whatever they have over in the other state.  Glad he was able to unload the property on someone though.  We all can't be Tarkenton and in Saban's case, he amounted to a cliche.  Richt is just too dang pretty


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 1, 2013)

David Parker said:


> nope, I respect wins, it was his desire to be Georgian instead of embracing whatever they have over in the other state.  Glad he was able to unload the property on someone though.  We all can't be Tarkenton and in Saban's case, he amounted to a cliche.  Richt is just too dang pretty



He still has property in Georgia and in Louisiana and in Alabama and probably other states. I don't think his intent was to be a "Georgian" when he bought a vacation home on the lake. The property he sold was investment property.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Beautiful Fall day up here, Go Dawgs.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 1, 2013)

fairhope said:


> He still has property in Georgia and in Louisiana and in Alabama and probably other states. I don't think his intent was to be a "Georgian" when he bought a vacation home on the lake. The property he sold was investment property.



if that helps  sure.  



H U N K A 

down

you

hairy

DAWGS

!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Georgia on a HS football Friday.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

It's a HIGH pressure day in Athens.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat the Lizards!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs! I've cut plenty of grass, never smoked it unless you count ant beds.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 1, 2013)

Lakeside Panthers at Evans Knights for braggins tonight !!!!


EYAHAH go DOWANGAS


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Go CC Packers down in Coffee county tonight. Go Dawgs down in Jacksonville tomorrow. Wish they would make this thing home and home.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! I've cut plenty of grass, never smoked it unless you count ant beds.



Fire ant eggs make good Blue Gill bait Rip.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fire ant eggs make good Blue Gill bait Rip.



I've used wasp eggs but I aint trying that.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> I've used wasp eggs but I aint trying that.



All you gotta do is pour some honey on your hand and run it down in one of dem hills they build. Oh you mite get bit a time or two, but you will get some good bait.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Rochelle Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Happy Halloween 6, I hope we can trick duh this Saturday.



Your team will win Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Your team will win Charlie.



CC is ahead 19 to 7 at half 6.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> All you gotta do is pour some honey on your hand and run it down in one of dem hills they build. Oh you mite get bit a time or two, but you will get some good bait.



Not sure on your fishing methods. Ant eggs, roostertail, livers...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs one more week closer to the mid west!!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 1, 2013)

when do i need to be up?   bee-aaaaaaaaats bfla!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey David. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Rip dont like no chicken livers.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 1, 2013)

wiff mustard.  a dozen pleasxe


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs we need to whup some lizards tomorrow.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

How bout some gizzards with that order David.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 1, 2013)

it's about to be stupid time in the ole south baby.  goin to eat some bojangle.s   

U
G
A


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs eating smoked mullet.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2013)

GO DAWGS


Drunkern most ofm there


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Rip dont like no chicken livers.



Mrs. KyDawg don't like roostertails.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Mrs. KyDawg don't like roostertails.



Now why did you have to bring that up Rip?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie celebrating another 1AAAAA win.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs headed twoard J Town


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2013)

Man ya'll ought to of seen all the Dwag fans coming down 15 south from Athens headed to Florida !!!  Lotz of purty galzzz too !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs on game day boys!!!!!! Beat the lizards!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 2, 2013)

Go DAWGS lftt this morning..... Now come on Mr. Mossyhorn and SIC'EM DAWGS!!!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 2, 2013)

feel like death warmed over

beat fla


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2013)

Seen a good buck this mirning chasing a doe but couldnt get his attention!!!!! Dang it man!!!!! Go Dawgs beat them lizards!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2013)

Game Day Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2013)

Almost game time!!! Lets Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2013)

Let's pull em through Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 2, 2013)

*Go dawgs*

From the cabin off Boardtown Rd in God's Country


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs boys we need a W today bad!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2013)

Get 'er done boyZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!! Ugly win but 3 in a row over the Lizards!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2013)

Not pretty but a W none the less.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2013)

This team needs some killer instinct.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2013)

Ut aint doing us no favors.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2013)

Anybody got any Idea of how hard it is for me to pull for Ut.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs, beating UF is always nice. 3 in a row aint bad either.


----------



## VANCE (Nov 2, 2013)

go gatah's


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2013)

VANCE said:


> go gatah's



 Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs after a win over Floriduh.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2013)

It's great to be a GATA Hata!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on St Simons Island.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

We have lost some games that went the same way as this one, just glad we won it, thanks to the refs in the Vandy game for the bogus targeting call, we are out of the chase,


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Woke up this morning burping up Gator......  Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 3, 2013)

UGA is definitely a much better team offensively with Gurley in the backfield. That guy is a monster. The UF safety wanted no part of him on the 73 yard TD pass completion. It was 1 on 1, and the UF safety did everything in his power to avoid a tackle attempt.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Gurley never seen but 6 plays in the 3rd quarter that helped him on the last drive to wrap the game up. He was spent!!!! He needs to run just enough next week to get back in the grove and feed Jj and Douglas next week so he'll be ready for Aubarn. I know the Barners have a hard time stoping the run...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Charlie is making sure he gets his extra hour of sleep! Go Dawgs in Ky this am!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs at Ft Benning Ga!!!!!!

Oh yea 3 NW Ga teams won State yesterday.  Gordon Lee A. Northwest Whitfield AAAA.  And my Calhoun Yellow Jackets AA!   Woooot!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Good luck Bit!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie after another win Friday night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking forward to the GT vs Uga game !!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 3, 2013)

"No way tech beats the dogs Quack. It will be a bloodbath" 

Matthew6 deleted post......

Go DAWGS with the mod powers, now don't be deleting posts in our DAWG thread monkey......No No:


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> "No way tech beats the dogs Quack. It will be a bloodbath"
> 
> Matthew6 deleted post......
> 
> Go DAWGS with the mod powers, now don't be deleting posts in our DAWG thread monkey......No No:


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Head line of the Jax paper this morning.....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

I missed all the fun. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

We been out all afternoon riding and looking for deer, we did see one nice buck chasing a doe, had it not been for my wife I would have collected him with the front end of the Dodge. I was watching the Doe that crossed in front of him and Linda hollered LOOK OUT. I barely missed him.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Man, that was close Charlie. How is Mrs Linda doing? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

She is bout the same, she is doing voice therapy everyday and goes back TO Vanderbilt next Tuesday.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs over in Camden County, Packers headed your way Friday night for all the 1AAAAA marbles.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Cold up here today, heavy frost this morning.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Gonna be coming through your way next week Charlie. Hopefully the deer in Northern Mizzou will cooperate. Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Gonna be coming through your way next week Charlie. Hopefully the deer in Northern Mizzou will cooperate. Go DAWGS!!!



You ought to hit it bout right BJ, you going up I24?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

60 minutes doing a Saban specail tonight, why do I not want to watch it.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 60 minutes doing a Saban specail tonight, why do I not want to watch it.



It's just another part of the process. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> It's just another part of the process. Go Dawgs!



I am sure they will get into some of the below the surface issues.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am sure they will get into some of the below the surface issues.



Should be similar to one with the president. Benghazi, irs, obamacare, fast and furious...I didn't know anything about it/you don't need to know.

Coaches paying players, mysterious suspensions, discipline lower to other conference schools...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> Should be similar to one with the president. Benghazi, irs, obamacare, fast and furious...I didn't know anything about it/you don't need to know.
> 
> Coaches paying players, mysterious suspensions, discipline lower to other conference schools...



Exactly what I though Rip, it will be a slow pitch softball game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs Richt and company got another big W in Jax!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Bet we dont beat App State over 20, if we beat them at all. Probably like North Texas where out back up QB get in for 2 minutes.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Richt and company got another big W in Jax!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Think about this for a minute..... We beat, LSU,SC,UT,UF and we're not in the top 25 and we have 3 loses..... Pretty weird right there. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Think about this for a minute..... We beat, LSU,SC,UT,UF and we're not in the top 25 and we have 3 loses..... Pretty weird right there. Go Dawgs!



You told me that at the first of year, I would say we are in the top 2 in the nation. If you told me at the first of the season that we lose Gurley, Marshall, Mitchell, Bennet, JHC and Conley for a bunch of games, I would have said we would be # 40.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You told me that at the first of year, I would say we are in the top 2 in the nation. If you told me at the first of the season that we lose Gurley, Marshall, Mitchell, Bennet, JHC and Conley for a bunch of games, I would have said we would be # 40.



Crazy year for sure but the coaches have done a good job with what they have had to work with. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Dont think I have ever known of a team to lose that many skilled players.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Odell pulled a muscle today running a groundhog. He is out for the first 2 weeks of coon season at best.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

I got no backup either.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> Should be similar to one with the president. Benghazi, irs, obamacare, fast and furious...I didn't know anything about it/you don't need to know.
> 
> Coaches paying players, mysterious suspensions, discipline lower to other conference schools...



love seeing the seething envy from select dawg fans...part 2 comes on Wednesday night, smart fans would want to learn form the best,...not so smart fans can enjoy wallowing in their mediocrity...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

May have to bring in a limp on.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont think I have ever known of a team to lose that many skilled players.



BAMA did last year, #2 &3 running back, #'a 1,2,&3 receivers.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs ripper has joined the crew!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA did last year, #2 &3 running back, #'a 1,2,&3 receivers.



We dont have the depth Bama has.... Bama also had the best O line in CFB too we did beat the Lizards this past Sat though.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> love seeing the seething envy from select dawg fans...part 2 comes on Wednesday night, smart fans would want to learn form the best,...not so smart fans can enjoy wallowing in their mediocrity...



I am a dumb fan and College football for the most part is not played on Wednesday night. I not in the market for learning anything from Saban. Or any other Coach as far as that goes.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Done got to old for learning.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Only thing me and Charlie are worried about is this!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Son Joey is gonna pull them through.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

What is App State's record.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Not sure but I hope JJ and Douglas rush for over a 100 a piece!


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> love seeing the seething envy from select dawg fans...part 2 comes on Wednesday night, smart fans would want to learn form the best,...not so smart fans can enjoy wallowing in their mediocrity...



I want some changes.  Losing  the whole offense shouldn't have resulted in a vandy  defeat. 

As a fan of an elite program,  what part did you play on getting the right coach for your team.  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> I want some changes.  Losing  the whole offense shouldn't have resulted in a vandy  defeat.
> 
> As a fan of an elite program,  what part did you play on getting the right coach for your team.  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> I want some changes.  Losing  the whole offense shouldn't have resulted in a vandy  defeat.
> 
> As a fan of an elite program,  what part did you play on getting the right coach for your team.  I'll give it a shot.



Be careful or you'll get data.....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2013)

Boom had to go!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Boom had to go!!!!!



You can tell he is in Fla, cause they full of it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Odell howling again, wonder whats up now. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

I belive if CMR left at the end of the Season, BoBo would be hired as our next coach.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Might not be bad if he could figure out a way to shore up our defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Sasser Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Dalton Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Gotta get ready for Auburn, need some people healthy.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2013)

Morning dwags and Charlie!  Go Jackets!


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Morning dwags and Charlie!  Go Jackets!



15 yrd penalty.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> 15 yrd penalty.



He ain't holding on to it.  He's just punching him in the face, like CPJ tells em to do.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> He ain't holding on to it.  He's just punching him in the face, like CPJ tells em to do.



My bad. I'm expecting 250yrds worth of penalties at gt/uga game.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs GO LSU.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Morning Martin, Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Only thing me and Charlie are worried about is this!



Worried? Go CMR and company!


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> love seeing the seething envy from select dawg fans...part 2 comes on Wednesday night, smart fans would want to learn form the best,...not so smart fans can enjoy wallowing in their mediocrity...



Join date: April 2008


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> Join date: April 2008



yep,...and what's your point?


When I came on here, Ol Red and crew were hammering BAMA, hammering Saban, spouting all this non-sense that UGA was THE class of the SEC, The dominant program historically in the SEC...all sorts of baloney.
you guys loved the fact that Saban's first team lost to a directional Louisiana team, but ya'll failed to acknowledge that Saban's first team took your mighty dawgs into overtime in T-town,...a team mind you with 1/2 of the allotted scholarship players,...and I think your lil doggies had Stafford and Moreno
yep that first two years us BAMA folks had to listen to the constant barking of the UGA faithful.

I even made a bet with OL Red that BAMA would win the SECC before UGA...guess who won that bet?

When you lil doggies were slamming Saban and BAMA, I commented that all the vitriol was a product of the underlying knowledge that Saban would be successful, BAMA would dominate and UGA would wallow in obscurity for a long long time oh, man, I hate being right all the time

During the next 2 seasons, I refused to "kick a dog when it's down" as UGA suffered one humiliation after another,...but when the chirping started up again last year I decided the lil doggies were now fair game.

It is safe to say that UGA will continue to underperform (long, long history of this)unless something/someone changes, and even then, that can take a while to improve.

So over the last 5 years BAMA has gone from whippin boy, to the whipping master,...thanks in no small part to Saban.

...and I'm certainly enjoying the ride


----------



## David Parker (Nov 4, 2013)

I'll say it again, Douglas runs like a grown man among oompa loompas!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> yep,...and what's your point?
> 
> 
> When I came on here, Ol Red and crew were hammering BAMA, hammering Saban, spouting all this non-sense that UGA was THE class of the SEC, The dominant program historically in the SEC...all sorts of baloney.
> ...



Good for you. As I have noticed on this forum, when a team starts losing the forum members run. No doubt the same thing will happen to the ones who signed up when saban took the job. 

You keep mentioning our fans or team in every UGA or bama thread. Mediocrity comes to mind. I am going to ask the question again. What should a fanbase, that has such mediocrity, do to better themselves? New coach?, buy a Corvette...I got it, go join a bama forum when they get on probation again.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> Good for you. As I have noticed on this forum, when a team starts losing the forum members run. No doubt the same thing will happen to the ones who signed up when saban took the job.
> 
> You keep mentioning our fans or team in every UGA or bama thread. Mediocrity comes to mind. I am going to ask the question again. What should a fanbase, that has such mediocrity, do to better themselves? New coach?, buy a Corvette...I got it, go join a bama forum when they get on probation again.



Pure coincidence with me,...I started hunting in January of 2008,...came across GON, joined, and discovered that there was such a thing as the sports forum.

BAMA on probation is the only time UGA,UT or Aubbie has any success

I don't bomb all or even most of the UGA threads,...and since you've shown a propensity to investigate my profile, take it a step further, check up on all my post,...what you'll find especially back in '08, and '09 I posted _IN DEFENSE_  of my Crimson Tide when envious lil doggies posted disparaging comments aimed at Saban or BAMA.
I don't start snarky threads about uga or Aubbie or USCe,...well maybe about the gamecocks...but I will answer to any.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> Good for you. As I have noticed on this forum, when a team starts losing the forum members run.



Not all of us.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Not all of us.



We hanging in there!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You ought to hit it bout right BJ, you going up I24?



Yes sir..... sometime next Thursday (14th) we'll be coming through.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs and i support cmr!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs lets win out and go to the gator Bowl.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

The water girl needs to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Think the coon is back, whole lot of racket out there and Odell is howling.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

Get him before he knocks the trash over.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Odell cant defend against coons, he has got to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

I hired him and I am thinking about replacing him with a SMARTer Dawg.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Odell cant defend against coons, he has got to go.



He's a pointer right?  He can probly run and smell but that's bout it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> He's a pointer right?  He can probly run and smell but that's bout it.



Nah Martin he is a treeing Walker, and he showed great promise, he brought in a new scheme and I just though it was taking a while to adjust to it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Many of his puppies have made great champions on the pro tour.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

It's the dog food's fault.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2013)

A treeing walker that can't catch a coon???..at least he can get you some frogs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Only good Bird  Dawgs I ever owned were either Lewellyn or Brittanies. I did have one good pointer, but he got run over and would not hunt dead.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> A treeing walker that can't catch a coon???..at least he can get you some frogs!



Even a young coon seems to confuse him. But he is fiery. He almost got into a fight with another dawg's handler down in Nashville several years ago.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

Saban could turn that dog into Lassie.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> Saban could turn that dog into Lassie.



I am trying to trade him to Saban for a SMARTer dawg.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am trying to trade him to Saban for a SMARTer dawg.



When those SMART dawgs get over there they get use to that rock star lifestyle and getting the recruits the ea$y way so it's hard to get them to leave.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Odell got caught treeing a possum in one trial, but I handled it in house.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Odell got caught treeing a possum in one trial, but I handled it in house.



I bet he never missed a meal.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

No and he has never been processed. Yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> I bet he never missed a meal.



All the judges lived here in A'Town.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Odell got the coon in a tree, I think I will keep him one more year.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

He is only been here 6 years.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Only thing me and Charlie are worried about is this!



Don't worry about App St Brown. It will be a bloodbath.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll feel better when we get the W from App State


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2013)

David Parker said:


> I'll feel better when we get the W from App State


Gurley is back. Y'all will win.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll just feel better and that's that


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah, I been thinking about that one this week myself David.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2013)

Evening Jeff.


----------



## riprap (Nov 5, 2013)

It's pretty sad we are even thinking of getting beat.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2013)

Week form tomorrow I'll be breaking bread with the god father of sports forum!! Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> It's pretty sad we are even thinking of getting beat.



Michigan was not thinking about in the big house either. But they are 2 and 7 this year. We dont beat them we need to fire everybody over there old enough to have a job.


----------



## riprap (Nov 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Michigan was not thinking about in the big house either. But they are 2 and 7 this year. We dont beat them we need to fire everybody over there old enough to have a job.



That's what I want to hear. Do you have CDL's?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2013)

riprap said:


> That's what I want to hear. Do you have CDL's?



Yes I do have my Coon Dog License. I can fire Odell whenever I want.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Wenesday morning in the Bluegrass, well it is kinda Brown right now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 6, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Ready to hit the deer woods again this weekend and then the quail woods the weekend after.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2013)

Quail woods are my favorite.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2013)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 6, 2013)

Hope they feed Douglas for 60 mins and he leaves Mountaineer body parts in his wake.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2013)

GO DAWGS down in Cuthbert Georgia.


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2013)

Going to have four days worth of work this week. Go Dawgs, need Kansas money.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2013)

Make all you can Rip, chicken livers are expensive up there.


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2013)

It will be worse than when Elvis died when saban leaves for Texas.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2013)

riprap said:


> It will be worse than when Elvis died when saban leaves for Texas.



It wont be as big of a surprise though.


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2013)

They will be hanging on to the plane like Chuck Norris in delta force.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2013)

riprap said:


> They will be hanging on to the plane like Chuck Norris in delta force.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2013)

Odell sleeping quitely tonight. Must be cause it is raining Silly up here.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs, we need to get some backups playing time this weekend, but not counting on it. Specially the back up QB.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2013)

Did not happen vs NTS.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2013)

Just because we had injuries this year dont mean we wont have any next year.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2013)

Let's start this day off right on this thread!  GO JACKETS!  THWGA!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Let's start this day off right on this thread!  GO JACKETS!  THWGA!



And a big Roll Tide.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> And a big Roll Tide.



Morning Matthew!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2013)

Morning Dawgs. Morning Martin and Matthew.


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2013)

I think the deer on our club have had injuries. Their antlers are not getting bigger. I bet over in T-town area all 150 class and above.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 7, 2013)

Gurley better still be riding that bicycle.  Need to see a full game with full on awesomeness


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2013)

riprap said:


> I think the deer on our club have had injuries. Their antlers are not getting bigger. I bet over in T-town area all 150 class and above.



Kill em Quick Rip, get them good genes out of the pool before all them bucks get that way. Then the Fla. hunters will take over your lease.


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2013)

We are south of Calloway Gardens. Seen a lot of Auburn colors a few years ago. Might see few more now. The occasional beat up mini fans with permanent bama flags and magnets come rolling in at the grocery store. UGA still got the edge in Columbus.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Need to get some backups playing time this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2013)

Odell said he was committed to frogs. At this time.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Sylvania Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs eating left over Chicken Livers. mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs eating left over Chicken Livers. mmmmmmmmmmm



I could go for some of those right about now Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2013)

They are good with a good glass of Riesling Martin.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs every where.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2013)

Go Jackets on a evening with the temperature dropping fast here at Hartsfield.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2013)

Martin, Oregon aint looking to hot tonight.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2013)

Oughta be a nice morning to be in the woods tomorrow, too bad I can't go till tomorrow evening.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Martin, Oregon aint looking to hot tonight.



No, should be good for my FSU buddies and I think I'm one of the only ones that picked Stanford!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2013)

I thought about picking them, but then the kool aid the national sports press been feeding us took over.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I thought about picking them, but then the kool aid the national sports press been feeding us took over.



The press likes to pass around that koolaid.  They will be talking all sorts of scenarios about how Stanford can sneak into the NC game tomorrow if they hold up.  Can't wait till the playoff next year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> The press likes to pass around that koolaid.  They will be talking all sorts of scenarios about how Stanford can sneak into the NC game tomorrow if they hold up.  Can't wait till the playoff next year.



Roll Tide. Ready to give them noles a bama beatdown.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide. Ready to give them noles a bama beatdown.



Still a lot of foosball to be played Matthew!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2013)

Duckzzzzzzz sukzzzzzzz !!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Still a lot of foosball to be played Matthew!



Yep.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can't wait till the playoff next year.



agreed for better or for worse.


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs eating left over Chicken Livers. mmmmmmmmmmm



I'm sure there were plenty.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

Once again.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a HS football Friday night down in Georgia. Specially Kingsland.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

Beat Warner RObins !!

SIc'm Panther PRiDe


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2013)

Go Kentucky Dawgs down in Athens tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2013)

Son in Athens, I am babysitting his son in Kentucky, what is wrong with this picture.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2013)

I should be in Athens.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

routed and missed playoffs I assume.  Next season for sure!  We should all be in Athens where leprechans bring you coffee and you pay for it with a little song.  I miss that .

Check out Patton Oswalt's stand up on youtube about Athens Ga.  Has some NSFW language but funny.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 9, 2013)

great day to beat up a jr college!  

G
O

D
A
W
G
S


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready for kickoff. My son just texted me a picture of himself with Vince Dooley from Athens.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 9, 2013)

Chris Conley seems like a quality young man.  Just interviewed him on the sideline.  Journalism suits him well.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2013)

Mason looked good on that series.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2013)

He threw a pick but overall he looked good. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Chris Conley seems like a quality young man.  Just interviewed him on the sideline.  Journalism suits him well.



Very well spoken and a great student. Proud he's a Dawg!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs beat the barners!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs dominating 3rd and 4th quarter by the Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2013)

I saw a lot of good young talent on the field in the 4th Quater.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2013)

Is Conley gonna be back and when?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is Conley gonna be back and when?



Yes not quite sure but i dont think we'll have him next week but but the time we play the nerds yes.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Yes not quite sure but i dont think we'll have him next week but but the time we play the nerds yes.



Like we will need him for that game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Like we will need him for that game.



 I liked what i seen out of Rumph and Tibbs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 10, 2013)

We have to start stronger against war-dumb eagles Saturday.  RISE UP!  Good win against the Jr. Mountaineers though.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

They have only passed the ball 16 times in their last two games. I hope they dont start this coming sat or we could be in big trouble...... But,,, they havent had to so this could get ugly for us or we could help ruin their season..... I'm hoping for the later! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 10, 2013)

Auburn has some spark but Grantham can put it together.  At least we got someone ranked on the other side of the field.  Always means more.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm thinking they'll be ready for this one. Aubarn being ranked at 9 should be all they need to get fired up. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

we will need our best defensive game of year.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

We need a w in Aubarn! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

If you cant go to south Georgia, it is always nice when South Georgia people come up here. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

I dont think we will beat Auburn. I believe if you stack the box and make Marshall beat you with his arm would work with most teams, but we have a way of turning average QB's into Pro Bowlers.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Go Dawgs from Moultrie.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

I want to beat Auburn, just dont feel like we can do what it takes to stop the run and not get killed in the pass game by any QB. Bet they dont run on Bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2013)

Evening Charlie. THWGT.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

We pull off the upset Charlie. LSU beatem and they barely survied Miss St. Go Dawgs for Gurley running the ball the whole game!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Didn't this Marshall kid used to be on our roster Jeff?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey Robert, get anything today?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Bama will beat Auburn 35 points, book it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

We still got 2 games to play, well 3 if you count Georgia Tech.


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Winder Georgia.



That would be go DOGGS down in Winder Georgia. Don't know why they spell it that way.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

It has been a long time since I have been to the Gator Bowl, but if we make it this year I am going. Years ago, before most of yall's time there were four major Bowls. There was the Rose, the Sugar, the Cotton and the Orange, and for many years the Gator was considered the next best option if you did not make one of those other 4. Woody Hays got famous at the GB for attacking an opposing player on the field. That pretty much done old Woody in.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome Mac


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Didn't this Marshall kid used to be on our roster Jeff?



He was but got the boot because he had sticky fingers....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Mac is this your first post ont the Go Dawgs thread. I may have to come up with some kind of an Award.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> He was but got the boot because he had sticky fingers....



Now we facing our second Kicked Off QB of the year. Well we beat the first one.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

If you guys like Gurley just wait till you see Chub.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now we facing our second Kicked Off QB of the year. Well we beat the first one.



As we will the 2nd...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Our Marshall may have a hard time finding playing time next year if we dont Red Shirt Chubb. We gonna have more running backs than we know what to do with next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If you guys like Gurley just wait till you see Chub.



Dont forget about Sony Michel..... He's a googun too.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

And QB's wish we could trade them for a Defense.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

I bet Douglas rushes for close to 100 against Aubarn


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

What are we gonna do with them all Jeff?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Glad we did not sign Kamara, he would just be using up a Scholly, kinda like he is at Bama. They will process him fore next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What are we gonna do with them all Jeff?



We're going to enjoy a little depth at TB Charlie and it will make me happy happy happy !


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Glad we did not sign Kamara, he would just be using up a Scholly, kinda like he is at Bama. They will process him fore next year.



Kamara who?!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Problem is if any of our RB's dont live up to thier potential, but are good students, they will keep thier Scholly's, some other schools would ship them out and clear up room for more signees.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Doouglas played FB in HS but not big enough for that now or TE.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Problem is if any of our RB's dont live up to thier potential, but are good students, they will keep thier Scholly's, some other schools would ship them out and clear up room for more signees.



Maybe Richt needs a process for good kids who arent good fb players.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Doouglas played FB in HS but not big enough for that now or TE.



Douglas is the Dale Jr of UGA football!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Shaq Wiggins is gonna be good too. On the D.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

Ray Drew has steped up and is playing nasty too


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

If CTG can come up with the right scheme, we got the talent to stuff Auburb, just not thinking he will right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

When you headed north Jeff?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> When you headed north Jeff?



You get my PM? Leaving tues morning


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes will PM you now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

I am getting old my son met Charlie Trippi in Athens at a book store and did not know who he was.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

He knew who he was, but did not recognize him.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

Charlie you seem like a nice old man...... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie you seem like a nice old man...... Go Dawgs!!



Wife says you should have been here in the first quarter of the App State game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wife says you should have been here in the first quarter of the App State game.



 At least they dominated the 3rd and 4th quarter!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> At least they dominated the 3rd and 4th quarter!!



Like I knew they were going to that in the first Qtr, I was madder that CTG at Vandy.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2013)

I went outside and whupped Odell for barking halfway thru the second Qtr.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 11, 2013)

Lauren, Whaddya got?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs, Beat dem Tigers.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2013)

```
y
```



Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets!


Roll Tide. THWGT


----------



## David Parker (Nov 11, 2013)

Thou shalt not covet they bulldog neighbor.  Now now.  J/k  we leave the door open for yall to come and go as you please with no recourse.  Just cause.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> ```
> y
> ```
> Roll Tide. THWGT



I thought we had an understanding Six, I guess not.  

THWBAMA&GA


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I thought we had an understanding Six, I guess not.
> 
> THWBAMA&GA


thwuga. Go jackets.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2013)

Roll Jacketzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Jacketzzzzzzzzz



Roll Tidezzzzzzz

THWGA


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 11, 2013)

Inna Godda da vida

and thwgt and bammer


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs this coming weekend. Beat the brakes off of Auburn.

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2013)

Lots of trolling Activity today. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Go Dawgs this coming weekend. Beat the brakes off of Auburn.
> 
> Roll Tide



This^^^^^


----------



## riprap (Nov 11, 2013)

Go Auburn after this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2013)

Cold up here tonight. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Cold up here tonight. Go Dawgs.



Sale them cows and move back to south ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Sale them cows and move back to south ga.



Best advice I have had in 10 years.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey Jeff when you go by Murphressboro holler Go Dawgs. My son works in the Verizon center there.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Beat auburn!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Fire CTG after Auburn runs all over the dwags.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Hire Muschamp to replace him, when Gatas fire him.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs from 10RC!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Afternoon dwags!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thwga!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.



They might "run this state" but we own this thread 6.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Thwga!



I didn't know Dawson played for Tech.  Wonder how Pacey is doing these days.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Early Merry Christmas erebody!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


> I didn't know Dawson played for Tech.  Wonder how Pacey is doing these days.



You tell me, you seem to be quite knowledgeable on the subject David Parker.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> They might "run this state" but we own this thread 6.



Yes we do.  Roll Tide. Thwuga


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> You tell me, you seem to be quite knowledgeable on the subject David Parker.



It's called paying attention.  HAH


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs from the Blue Grass St!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from the Blue Grass St!!



Have fun hanging out with Charlie up there Brown!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs from Illinois!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs from St Louis!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

I am the medicine

GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Good luck to the Dawgs this weekend!
 Beat Auburn!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.



I dont think so.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

Freezing cold with 40 mph winds up here today, I finally shot a doe and got out of the woods, Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs im Mizzou.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

Evening Martin. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

Evening Mr Parker. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

How are things down in South Georgia Robert?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

Dont nobody run this thread but Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

Would have been here earlier, but the Moultrie boys and I had to clean 3 does today.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs Down in Cobb County, home of the Braves.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

All the Dawgs headed north to deer hunt.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

Road teams have pretty good records in this old rivalary.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Kansas city!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs from Iowa!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2013)

Roll Tide. Aa


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs from Nebraska!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2013)

Roll Tidezzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 13, 2013)

GO JACKETS!!!!!!!!!!   Good job on the doe Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Freezing cold with 40 mph winds up here today, I finally shot a doe and got out of the woods, Go Dawgs.



Great job Charlie and roll tide.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Time to take the lead in the Deep South's Oldest Rivalry!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs, in the teens here this morning.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 13, 2013)

Stomp some Tigers and Go Dawgs!!!

from the depths of the blood diamond mines.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 13, 2013)

Go Jackets and War Eaglezz and Roll Tidezzz.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2013)

Roll Tidezzzzzzzz, go jacketzzzzzzzzz, THWTMuttzzzzzzz


----------



## David Parker (Nov 13, 2013)

David Parker said:


> routed and missed playoffs I assume.



somehow, someway, Lakeside heads for ATlanta to play Creek Seminole or something for first round of state playoffs.  GOo Panthers and Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2013)

Wonder if we will stack the line to try to shutdown the run this weekend.


----------



## riprap (Nov 13, 2013)

Going to try and cut concrete in mid 20's temps in the morning.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 13, 2013)

big cup of hot coffee and Ga D better stuff'm and seal up the corners.  Secondary has to play flawless so they get frustrated on third and long.  More than that, offense offense offense!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2013)

Odell's water dish froze solid. Maybe that little bird will be out there ice skating on it in the morning.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 13, 2013)

get a selfie with it in the back ground


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey David you gonna be up long.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2013)

Bout time to hit the hay


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2013)

But I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2013)

No Hank, shore missed him tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2013)

Going to look for T.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 14, 2013)

Hope the barners don't get po'd and turn the hoses loose again.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Morning dwags, Charlie, and Six.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs from Nebraska!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs, Martin and 6


----------



## David Parker (Nov 14, 2013)

afternoon gents.....and nitram  j/k


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## riprap (Nov 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs  getting ready for high school offense.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs headed back to Moultrie in the morning.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 15, 2013)

We are really letting this thread fall 6.   GO JACKETS and our imaginary defense!  Roll Tidezzzzz!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 15, 2013)

Go Dwagzzzz! I mean War Eaglezzzzzz!


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs for watching JV games on Thursday night.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs headed back to Moultrie in the morning.



You mind looking for my baseball glove? Lost it down there during a pitch, hit, and run competition about 20 years ago. 

Good luck and GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Dwagzzzz! I mean War Eaglezzzzzz!



Roll Tidezzzzzzzz.  Morning Martin, y'all do need a defense. THWAuburn.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 15, 2013)

morning troll tide!!!

Dawgs Pwn you

in 2007


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

DSGB said:


> You mind looking for my baseball glove? Lost it down there during a pitch, hit, and run competition about 20 years ago.
> 
> Good luck and GO DAWGS!!!



If I  was going with them I would, ufortunately i am stuck here. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If I  was going with them I would, ufortunately i am stuck here. Go Dawgs.



Afternoon Charlie!  Hope yall do better this weekend than we did last night.    Go Jackets!


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2013)

If I loved alabama as much as some on here I would live there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2013)

Roll Tide. Evening Charlie.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 15, 2013)

riprap said:


> If I loved alabama as much as some on here I would live there.



Rip, always straight to the point.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2013)

THWUGA. Roll Tidezzzzzzzz


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2013)

Vanderbilt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2013)

Afternoon dawgzzz, tide and jacket fanzzzzzz !!!



Couldn't make it thru the whole game last night, crashed during the 3rd quarter, wife can't stand me shouting/cussin the TV.


Dwags are gonna kill us too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon dawgzzz, tide and jacket fanzzzzzz !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least your bowl eligible.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs and 6 and Martin and Quack.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 15, 2013)

cheerio to dawgia


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Dawgs and 6 and Martin and Quack.





When you headed to the MON Charlie ???


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

I would like to get down there this month, if Colquit County stays in the playoff long we plan to go south and watch them.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 15, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Headed to the deer woods tomorrow then chase some quail.  Good luck to all headed to the woods this weekend.  My dogs know whats going on, they have been like two angels in the house this evening ever since they saw the vest and shotgun come out.  (After the first 5 minutes of joyful jumping up and down and nub wagging)


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2013)

Some small does came out while we were doing well against the gators. Good for them they left in the second half. Those small deer better be pulling for auburn.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a HS footbakk Friday night. Getting ready to watch Colquitt County/Newman game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2013)

Roll Tide. Evening Charlie.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 15, 2013)

Roll Ga!  hey


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2013)

role tied


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

Evening 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

Wonder where Jeff is?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

Game day tomorrow on the Plains.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

We need a healthy Gurley for the whole game.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

And no special teams fiascos.


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder where Jeff is?



With yankees


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

That's right, he is out hunting with the big boys.


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That's right, he is out hunting with the big boys.



You can't hide money!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs that cant hide money.


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2013)

Aint got none to show.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

May have to go to Acworth next Friday night.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

Might be cold in Cobb County.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

6 is up late tonight.


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> May have to go to Acworth next Friday night.



North Cobb High?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

Yep  CC got to play them next Friday night after beating Newman tonight.


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2013)

Newnan. Acworth about 30 min north of me. maybe if I'm not hunting I will ride up. N Cobb is good.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

North Cobb,s QB committed to Aubarn.


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> North Cobb,s QB committed to Aubarn.



Must not be too good since bama needs one.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

riprap said:


> Must not be too good since bama needs one.



He is probalby only a four star. You know bama dont take nothing but 5 stars Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

Night Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 16, 2013)

Time to atone.  Some games got away from us b/c we lacked focus.  Today is gameday.  We may not be the best team in the NCAA, but today we'll play like it.  You hungry?  

Go you hairy honkin DAWGS GO!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Go Dawg on Gameday.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Lets tee it up and see what happens, go Dawgs. They may win or they may lose, but I will be Dawg in the morning either way.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs ..... whoop up on Awwburn


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

CMR just raised the white flag, would not go for it on fourth and short then punted ball right back to them near mid field.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

About a sloppy as a defense as you will ever see played. Not much offense either, not a very well prepared team.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Man they look lost...... 

Be coming your way tomorrow morning Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Another procedure penalty.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Cant stand success.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Turning it off for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

UGA played the first half like they wanted to be someplace else.


----------



## riprap (Nov 16, 2013)

You can tell by the plays we make we have great players.  No matter who the competition is we can play to their level. Hopefully  when I grow up I will watch a uga team and coaches that give it 100% every week.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Alabama is looking bad against a bad Miss State team.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Only thing that bothered me about this game, other than the coaching, was the Auburn fans acted like they actually won this game with skill instead of complete 100% luck. They lost.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

THWA and THWA


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Alabama plays like they did tonight and the kittens might beat them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2013)

Roll undefeated tide 10-0.


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 16, 2013)

yeah complete luck. luckily we put up 44. luckily we led the dawgs by 20 for like two hours. luckily we're 10-1. luckily we put the muzzle on girlie. can you send the crew back over? there's dawg crap all over my field. war eagle. and good luck to you my friend. im sure yal wear out montana in the cars.com bowl this uhh....december


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 17, 2013)

Tough loss guys. Truly a snakebite season. Everything that could have gone for the dawgs has this year.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 17, 2013)

x2  Wicked

Fun game to watch.  We should see a good bit of Mason for the remainder.  Did Douglas touch the ball yesterday?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not a good day to be a button buck in Nebraska. Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs missed a big yest eve then i come out to find out what happened.... Bad night to be a hunter or a Dawg!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2013)

Rough day dwags.  Go Jackets!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2013)

What a boneheaded defensive play.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

dixiecutter said:


> yeah complete luck. luckily we put up 44. luckily we led the dawgs by 20 for like two hours. luckily we're 10-1. luckily we put the muzzle on girlie. can you send the crew back over? there's dawg crap all over my field. war eagle. and good luck to you my friend. im sure yal wear out montana in the cars.com bowl this uhh....december



You would think the tigers had won the last 5 in a row, and that had won a game in the SEC all last year. Yes you were extremely lucky to win this game and you know it and it drives you batty.


----------



## riprap (Nov 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You would think the tigers had won the last 5 in a row, and that had won a game in the SEC all last year. Yes you were extremely lucky to win this game and you know it and it drives you batty.



But they are improving. We lost to a team and almost got beat by a team who was bottom of the barrel in SEC play last year.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> But they are improving. We lost to a team and almost got beat by a team who was bottom of the barrel in SEC play last year.



How quick they forget.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2013)

Roll Undefeated Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey 6, teach them Aubies some respect.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Nebraska killing monster Bucks.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Acworth.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville.


----------



## riprap (Nov 17, 2013)

We need some Dawgs to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

You got the moving Van hooked up Rip. Move em on out.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs playing without a defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

Kawaliga is a fine Auburn fan, some people could take lessons from him.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs pulling for KC.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Screven County.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2013)

Roll Tide. THWFSU, Mizzou, and Auburn.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

6 is up kinda late tonight for a bamer.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

Bout time for you to head back south Jeff.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Good morning dwags!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 18, 2013)

Morning peeps.  Starting to sink in after dulling the pain since Saturday afternoon.  I feel a weeklong binge is due.  chuggalug chuggalug !!!  BEAT KENTUCKY!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 18, 2013)

I use to get upset, but I have learned to expect the worst.


----------



## riprap (Nov 18, 2013)

If saban were doing as bad as Richt he would already be fired. It's easy to fire someone nobody likes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets!  Good morning dwags!



And roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2013)

Morning Dawgs, Martin and 6.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 18, 2013)

you work the third shift KY?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2013)

David Parker said:


> you work the third shift KY?



I rotate shifts. Sure is nice to be off on Monday.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 18, 2013)

Figured you were up late and just gettin up and at 'm due to work.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2013)

Roll Tidezzz Matthew!  Go Jackets!  Afternoon dwags and David and Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Roll Tidezzz Matthew!  Go Jackets!  Afternoon dwags and David and Charlie!



Evening Martin, Charlie and David. You forgot THWUGA. Roll Tide.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi diddley doo neighbor ! 


UGA rules!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs, sure is nice to be off on Tuesdays.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2013)

Fried quail for dinner tonight.  The dogs got a piece for their efforts.  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2013)

Hard to beat fried Quail.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hard to beat fried Quail.



Only fried livers is better.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2013)

I like liver as much as the next guy, but they aint Quail


----------



## riprap (Nov 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I like liver as much as the next guy, but they aint Quail



Depends on who the next guy is.No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2013)

riprap said:


> Depends on who the next guy is.No No:



I started to say, I like Liver as much as Rip, but knew that would not fly far.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs with a howling hound outside named Odell T.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2013)

Think bro Coon is back around.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a Tuesday morn in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Roll Tide to all.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 19, 2013)

Go Jackets, roll tidezz Mathew.  Morning Charles and dwags!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

Morning Dawgs, Martin and 6.


----------



## riprap (Nov 19, 2013)

If we win Ky you should join a Kentucky forum and bash them.

And that is a BIG IF.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Roll Tidezzzzz, go jacketzzzzzzzz, Morning Charlie and Martin, and THWAuburn, Mizzou and Baylor.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

riprap said:


> If we win Ky you should join a Kentucky forum and bash them.
> 
> And that is a BIG IF.



All they are talking about on the Ky forums is BB.


----------



## riprap (Nov 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> All they are talking about on the Ky forums is BB.



So is Nitram.

6 always worrying about the sea level.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

I tried to maintain Sea Level in high school.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2013)

THWUT-Chattanooga too. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

Yall may beat on the field, but the best you can ever hope for on loving yout team is a tie. And most wont ever reach that level.


----------



## riprap (Nov 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall may beat on the field, but the best you can ever hope for on loving yout team is a tie. And most wont ever reach that level.



You signed up at an unpopular time, but that's how us Dawgs roll. Die hard all the way! Been here long enough to see what happens when you lose. (Florida, LSU, SC, Tenn.) That's why I have to get my shots in at bama now cause they will be gone when things get tough.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

riprap said:


> You signed up at an unpopular time, but that's how us Dawgs roll. Die hard all the way! Been here long enough to see what happens when you lose. (Florida, LSU, SC, Tenn.) That's why I have to get my shots in at bama now cause they will be gone when things get tough.



Reckon some of them might move to Austin?


----------



## riprap (Nov 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Reckon some of them might move to Austin?



Depends on if they need new tires or repack bearings.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

riprap said:


> Depends on if they need new tires or repack bearings.



Or get a good rate on moving the trailer.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeff should be back home by now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Nov 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Reckon some of them might move to Austin?



Come back nick...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

Classic Rip


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like a lot of 6-4 dogs have checked out too for the year.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Looks like a lot of 6-4 dogs have checked out too for the year.



Names?


----------



## riprap (Nov 19, 2013)

Go Chatt mocs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2013)

Evening college foosball fanatics !!!  Bzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2013)

Morning dwagz, Charlie, Rip, and David.  Go Jackets Quack!  Roll Tidezzz Six!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Morning all. Roll Tidezzzzzzz.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2013)

Where the dwagzzz at???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2013)

THWGA!







Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Roll Tidezzzzzzz Martinzzzzzz.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2013)

riprap said:


> I use to get upset, but I have learned to expect the worst.



And Clemson runs this state.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 20, 2013)

Clemson can't run their own state.

Mornin


----------



## David Parker (Nov 20, 2013)

question


why does it feel like all the teams in the SEC make beating UGA their biggest challenge with the most at stake?  Some non-sec's do as well.


----------



## riprap (Nov 20, 2013)

Georgia runs Alabama and South Carolina, maybe not on the field but...


----------



## riprap (Nov 20, 2013)

David Parker said:


> question
> 
> 
> why does it feel like all the teams in the SEC make beating UGA their biggest challenge with the most at stake?  Some non-sec's do as well.



They have ugly uniforms and have to come to Georgia and work because their state puts all their money into football.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2013)

David Parker said:


> question
> 
> 
> why does it feel like all the teams in the SEC make beating UGA their biggest challenge with the most at stake?  Some non-sec's do as well.



it feels like that because you are a UGA homer.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> it feels like that because you are a UGA homer.



Says the guy who's school "mascot" has a THWG flag on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2013)

Yall getting after it today. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Says the guy who's school "mascot" has a THWG flag on it.



Wachoo talkin bout willis?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Roll Tidezz.  Thwga.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs and trolls.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful fall day in the Blugrass.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 20, 2013)

Go Jawja BoooLL Dahawgs 1 111!!!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 20, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tidezz.  Thwga.





shut it!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Evening Charlie, Martin and Les. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Nov 20, 2013)

I know why are defense is no good, we ran the junkyards off to Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2013)

They reclaimed a bunch of the stuff and are living in them


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2013)

Evening fellow fanzzzzz !!!  Last night til Saturday and Sunday nightzzzzz and this 60 hr week will be done !!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Roll Tidezzzzzzz


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2013)

Having a glass of wine, counting my blessings cause I am a Dawg fan.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Brown, 25,000 post later I still exist. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## riprap (Nov 20, 2013)

We may leave out a day early Kydawg. Does Odell have a lean to we can crash in?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown, 25,000 post later I still exist. Who would have thunk it?



Been getting after it Charlie!  That's a lot of posts.  Go Jackets!  THWGA.   Roll Tidezzz six!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> We may leave out a day early Kydawg. Does Odell have a lean to we can crash in?



No but the hay barn is nice.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 21, 2013)

Bring a jacket and scarf yall.  Wind chill will make it feel like 20's Saturday night at Sanford.

and go dawgs, tide can roll down a hill and off a cliff.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs, this would not be a good game to lose, I have to live up here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Been getting after it Charlie!  That's a lot of posts.  Go Jackets!  THWGA.   Roll Tidezzz six!



Charlie is da posting bandito. Roll Tidezzzzz, Go Beezzzzz and THW(whoever is to blame at UGA this week).


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2013)

There is a good high school coach out there that needs a chance.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 21, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Charlie is da posting bandito. Roll Tidezzzzz, Go Beezzzzz and THW(whoever is to blame at UGA this week).



If you have to ask then it's you.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2013)

Sure is nice to be off on Thursdays. Go Dawgs


----------



## David Parker (Nov 21, 2013)

would be nicer if we were both off on Thursdays.  Now off our rocker and I think we're both in.


Dahogs RAWKsz!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2013)

Roll undefeated tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## David Parker (Nov 21, 2013)

Black out Kentucky  .. Student body special.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Black out Kentucky  .. Student body special.  Go Dawgs!



I will wear mine deer huntin DP.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2013)

Jeff should have a big whitetaill, a mule deer, an elk and a cooler full of pheasant by now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs, it is still great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2013)

Roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 22, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets!



Roll Tidezzzz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 22, 2013)

Go duckzzzzzz! 

Into my spread tomorrow!!!!


Who else is goin in the morning?  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs from a  wet Dawg in Ky.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2013)

Roll Tidez


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs up in North Cobb, watching Colquitt County leading 38 to zip at halftime.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs Down in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Beat Kentucky tomorrow.


----------



## riprap (Nov 22, 2013)

we need colquit  county coach at Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs on game day.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Kentucky, and go Dawgs beating Kentucky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2013)

GSU balling/beating Florida !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2013)

Roll undefeated Tide 11-0


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Getting close to kickoff, this might be crap shoot.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Just once this year, I would like to see Georgia go out and dominate a game that they are suspossed to win, from start to finish. I am not counting on it though.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Maybe I got my wish, maybe.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2013)

Charlie they are playing like a team tonight....... 

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

They look good John, but this is Kentucky. At least I wont be getting any in state phone calls tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Just hope Murray is going to be okay.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes sir it is KY....... but we are still saying a good game.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2013)

Kind of quiet Charlie. Where is our #1 calf?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mason looks good.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2013)

Taking Murray to Saint Mary's for à MRI ........... hope all is good!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Sad news, Vandy beat UT, I hate that.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Kind of quiet Charlie. Where is our #1 calf?



Dont know Rip?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

How long has it been since neither Ut or UF went to a bowl game?


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2013)

We back now. Nc next year.  Van gorder coming back. Book it.  Mark out down.  Put it in the bank.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs from 10RC!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!

Where in tenersee are you Jeff?????


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2013)

I was driving  through coming home from Nebraska. Go Dawgs back in Ga now!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I was driving  through coming home from Nebraska. Go Dawgs back in Ga now!!!



Did you kill lots of animals?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting back home. Glad you back in The State Jeff.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2013)

Heck you was in spitting distance of me if you came down I24 east bound ......lol..... Go DAWGS for out of state hunting!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs playing Tech with thier backup QB. He looked good last night, kinda surprised that we did not see much of Rumph.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs boys feels good to be home!  It was -15 fri morning and i hunted in it.... Cold cold cold!! No mossy horns but did kill a couple turkeys n a doe. Seen 50+ bucks chasin but mo shooters.... Even my Dawg missed me...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2013)

No place like home Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs, I am trying to work things out where I can be in Dacula Friday night for some HS Football, bout 50 50 right now but if I make it I will let yall know and maybe we can get together.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, I am trying to work things out where I can be in Dacula Friday night for some HS Football, bout 50 50 right now but if I make it I will let yall know and maybe we can get together.



Let me know Charlie Dacula is 10 minutes from the house. Go Dawgs!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 25, 2013)

Remember the episode where Andy took the hickory switch to Opie?  About to happen in football form Saturday.  UGA will be playing the part of the sheriff.

Russ for president!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs, time to put another whupping on Tech.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thwga


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, time to put another whupping on Tech.



Yeah! For all you insect trolls on this thread...don't these beat downs get old?....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2013)

Uga wins this game, but I think it will be a close one due to poor Uga defensive play. Mason will have an outstanding game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Beat Tech! THWGT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2013)

Howdy Jeff and Charlie and Matthew and David.  Go Jackets!  Shot me another deer this weekend...backstrap, it's whats for dinner.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 25, 2013)

@ hunting extrordinair Nitram.  Still going to hurt this Saturday though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2013)

David Parker said:


> @ hunting extrordinair Nitram.  Still going to hurt this Saturday though.



Maybe...maybe not...but I'll be there with old friends, both dwags and Jackets and a good time will be had.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2013)

Go dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2013)

Back straps are good Martin, hope you enjoy the game this weekend. Dawgs gonna win but I hope you have a good time.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem and Douglasville Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2013)

Roll Tidezzzz.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets!



he wooks sweepy.


----------



## riprap (Nov 26, 2013)

Most tech fans I know are bigger fans of teams that play UGA than their own. Go Dawgs!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 26, 2013)

i can't blame them.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Back straps are good Martin, hope you enjoy the game this weekend. Dawgs gonna win but I hope you have a good time.



Thanks Charlie!  It's hard to ever be optimistic after the last decade but nevertheless we will watch them play the game!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 26, 2013)

This is why we bark


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

David Parker said:


> This is why we bark



There a coon out there or somethin?


----------



## David Parker (Nov 26, 2013)

hope so, gotta hunger


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2013)

Go jacketzzzz.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!! THWGT!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

Roll Tidezzz Matthew!!!  THWGA!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Roll Tidezzz Matthew!!!  THWGA!



Go Jacketzzzzzz Martinzzzzz. THWDAWGZZZZZ.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2013)

Evening, Charles!  Recently found out my (occasional) neighbor is from Hazard, Kentucky. Don't see them much at all (they only come down once in a blue moon), but he and his wife are good people. For the life of me, I can't think of what their names are. I always call him sir and his wife neighbor. Too embarrassed to ask AGAIN what their names are. 

Can't wait to see our Dawgs whoop those yeller flies, Saturday!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2013)

Now Silver, how you gonna have Neigbors and dont even know thier names. You do know that there is good Elk hunting in that part of Kentucky. You got to find out the names before you talk to them again.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2013)

Not gonna make the Dacula game, but if they win I will be that way the next weekend reardless of where it is at.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs and Go CC Packers vs Dacula.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 27, 2013)

Good morning Dawgs and lesser folks.   SNAP!


----------



## riprap (Nov 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs and unappreciative bama fanzzzz!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Good Morning Dawgs and Trolls.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 27, 2013)

i said good day sir!

Vamosa Perros~!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2013)

Good morning Tech trollzzzz, dawgzzzzzz, and former LSU fanzzzzz.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 27, 2013)

grits an groceries to you too Matsix


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a freezing cold day in Kentucky.


----------



## riprap (Nov 27, 2013)

It's gonna be too cold for me to hunt in a mediocre spot in the morning. I'm going to save that for the mid teens next week in Kansas.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Stay warm Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Roll Tidezzz Matthew!!!  THWGA!


Hey Martin. Did Brown, Charlie and Rip sign up for your avatar bet yet?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## riprap (Nov 27, 2013)

I learned early in life not to bet. I lost my lunch money for the week in a game of horse.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

I am 1 and 1 in avatar bets and I like my 500 record.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs missing South Georgia weather.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Odell aint happy right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs, hope you all have a happy one. We all got a lot to be thankful for and should count our blessing each and every day. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Charlie. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a Thanksgiving Morning. Back in the day the UGA/Tech freshman game would be on raidio and in some years it would be a real big deal.


----------



## riprap (Nov 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on a Thanksgiving Morning. Back in the day the UGA/Tech freshman game would be on raidio and in some years it would be a real big deal.



I thought I remember the big game being on thanksgiving in the late 80's.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs ...Enjoy the turkey!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Might take a nap now.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 28, 2013)

Had to come to work.  2 - 11 pm shift.  Could have worked my normal 8-4:30pm but rolled the dice and got drawn to work the remaining shift on the skeleton crew.   

Still......Hunker!


----------



## riprap (Nov 28, 2013)

I've got to get down to the hunting club Saturday to watch the old gt/new bama fans cry Saturday. All I've heard to vandy this and that. Of course they will be bama fans again after the game.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 28, 2013)

I said Hunker

Down

U hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs!! Happy Thanksgiving to all!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Jeff, hope you had a good one.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 28, 2013)

ham-bonin'   GO Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs, and Go CC Packers.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Odell finally went to sleep. Thanksgiving always gets him worked up. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Dacula Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready to put on ald fashioned whupping on Tech.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

I like Turkey, but not as much as I like Bacon.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Ut one of the few teams in the SEC not going to a Bowl this year. Oh yeah bout forgot about UF. Uf will get better before Ut with that coach they have. Uf will fire thiers, Ut will keep this clown around for a couple of more years. I like it.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jeff, hope you had a good one.



Sure did Charlie it sounds like yalls was good too. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 29, 2013)

CAn't keep a good Dawg down.  Good morning woofas!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a footbal Friday in Georgia.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 29, 2013)

Mornign KD


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Morning DP.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 29, 2013)

hopin to get outta here early today since I worked yesterday.  WE'll see.


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Glad it warmed up some.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Warmed up here too it is almost 45 now.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 29, 2013)

still here hunkerin!

Yall may want to put some sunscreen on with that sweltering 45 degree weather.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Thinking about taking Odell for a swim in the Red River this afternoon.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 29, 2013)

Wear a PFD  and some swimmies should help as well.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thinking about taking Odell for a swim in the Red River this afternoon.



Awesome idea Charlie. Please post pix.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting to ready to watch some Georgia High School Football on the Puter. Go Pack.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!! Go Pack beat the Falcons!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2013)

David Parker said:


> still here hunkerin!
> 
> Yall may want to put some sunscreen on with that sweltering 45 degree weather.





A banded dwag !!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Evening Quack. CC 28 Dacula 3 at half.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A banded dwag !!



A dawg with many names.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Back to stupid Norcross with people blowing horns at you. And eating at Dreamland.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Dacula.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs beating Tech Tomorrow, and makin 6 very angry.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Back to stupid Norcross with people blowing horns at you. And eating at Dreamland.



Looking forward to it!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2013)

Anybody know the spread ??????


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs beating Tech Tomorrow, and makin 6 very angry.



Don't worry Charlie. Uga will win this one handily. Infact, if Tech ain't careful it could be a blood bath. dogs roll 35-21.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2013)

Hats off to GT man that was a good ball game! Rough season over all for my Dawgs but good to end it with a W over Tech! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

GT played a heck of a game. We were fortunate to win that game.
Think Bamers can say by by to a NC.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2013)

Does Bama have a Special Teams coach?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

You think they regret challenging that last second on the clock. Dont think I have ever seen any thing quite like that.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2013)

The Barners have a horse shoe stuck some where....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Does Bama have a Special Teams coach?



Next year I bet they have a challenge coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Next year I bet they have a challenge coach.



 I cant lie I hate both teams but if your going to beat a rival may as well do it by riping their out....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs 12 out of 13.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

There is one thing Richt does right every year and that is beat Tech. I officially declare this no longer a rivalary.


----------



## VANCE (Nov 30, 2013)

true dat


----------



## VANCE (Nov 30, 2013)

congrats to murrays class never losing to the nerds


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Vnce is tha a Boker in your AVY. on top?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs another year in the books and another W against Tech in the books!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

We will as good as Aubarn and Bamer one day Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

We have not come close to beating either one of them in 10 years you know. If you dont believe that just read thier threads.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Did not think we would see you tonight 6.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2013)

Charlie every Dawg has its day. Tides turn and tides burn. Tides roll and tears roll. All and all I think god I was raised to be  G E O R G I A  BULLDAWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Me too Jeff.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2013)

You know bama lost to team that got extremely lucky against UGA. You know, the team who lost to VANDY!


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2013)

It's going to be quiet around here. I bet some "good reads" are coming. The man cleaning out his office with AJ and crossing the Mississippi.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

riprap said:


> It's going to be quiet around here. I bet some "good reads" are coming. The man cleaning out his office with AJ and crossing the Mississippi.



Gonna be a quite January in bamer Rip.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2013)

Sure was a lot more people in here when we got beat by vandy.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Be more people in here if Tech had beat us today.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Go Dawgs, win the Music City Bowl.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2013)

Magnets are flying. Stickers being scraped off. Tags being turned around to Auburn.

I didn't think a deer camp would be empty on Thanksgiving. Good thing though, the gt fans couldn't even fall back on their new bama team. It was a great 10 minutes on the way home. GT fell in Hamilton and bama fell in Pine Mtn.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Next year we will have Mizzou posters in here.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2013)

I sent a pic of the sunset to my buddies. I put this is beautiful and GT was ahead then. All my buddy was saying all eve is look at that #5 recruiting class. He is also new bama fan, so I responded look at that #1 recruiting class.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

And just think, a Georgia "run off" won that game for Auburn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2013)

Congratulations DAWGS, that one was heckuva of a ballgame !!!! 



Still won 1k on da spread !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks Quack, your guys played one heck of a game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.



 Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!


At least bammers don't runoff and hide like half the dogs after Vanderbilt.


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like that kick came up 5 YARDS short.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> At least bammers don't runoff and hide like half the dogs after Vanderbilt.



Lol.... one fan does not make up the bammer fanbase. Bammers have disappeared over on fb. Just calling a spade a spade bro you wanna constantly poke at UGA fans when bama fans are just as bad if not worse. This just happens to be a Georgia based site with more UGA fans.


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lol.... one fan does not make up the bammer fanbase. Bammers have disappeared over on fb. Just calling a spade a spade bro you wanna constantly poke at UGA fans when bama fans are just as bad if not worse. This just happens to be a Georgia based site with more UGA fans.



Come on now. Some of them have come on here with their class act stuff.

They'll all come running back when they figure out MSU will beat OSU then they will be crying to "back in" the big game again.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> At least bammers don't runoff and hide like half the dogs after Vanderbilt.



Who ran? Roll tears and Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 1, 2013)

At least our fans are not sending death threats to the kicker via Twitter..... Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 1, 2013)

Afternoon dwags.   Tough loss yesterday.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Afternoon dwags.   Tough loss yesterday.



It was a tough win as well....... That was a heck of a game, neither side should be ashamed of losing or winning. Both teams left it on the field.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Tough loss Martin, but you guys were in it from start to finish. Nothing to hang your head about.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Afternoon dwags.   Tough loss yesterday.



Good game all around believe it or not I was glad to see it be a rivalry game again. Tech fans have nothing to be ashamed of their team came to ball and they did just that. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Wonder what the weather sposed to be like in Atlanta next weekend. Trying to make up my mind about going to Norcross or waiting for the game in the Dome.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2013)

Come to Norcross and just stay the week... A week in this great state will do you and Mrs some good Charlie. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

That is a plan, now all I have to do is sell it to the boss.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2013)

But,,, staying around Hotlanta wouldnt be all that good.. But you would be in Ga... Go dawgs in the common wealth tonight!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

I could run down to Sowega for a few day, working on it now.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2013)

Fingers crossed for ya Charlie.... Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Just figured out that wont work Jeff, the wife is having her surgery on the 10th. She said she could make the Dome game, just wont be able to talk.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!





Nitram4891 said:


> Afternoon dwags.   Tough loss yesterday.



Good game Martin, and Clemson runs this state. roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Not undefeated tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Good game Martin, and Clemson runs this state. roll Tide.



Hey, just curious what the special teams coach makes over there in t town? Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

That was mean Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2013)

hey,,, i was just curious.... We need one in Athens i think...... Nah Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Did I miss Auburn winning 10 NC's in a row? Did I miss them winning every game they played last year? Did I miss them beating UGA 4 out of the last 5 years? Have I been in a coma?
Reading some of thier post you would have thought they were the only team to win a game in the SEC in 10 decades. Give me a break.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

I do miss things sometimes.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

I missed a dove back in 1984.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Aint never missed a deer though.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

I do miss Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

I missed feeding Odell last night and he bit me this morning to remind me.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2013)

My Dawg got stung by a yellow Jacket yesterday but he ate it afterwards.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Auburn invented football. Didn't yall know that.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Auburn should have been in the NC game last year, but politics kept them out of it.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2013)

Horse Shoe that is all. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2013)

Just barely getting by.  At least our new qb will get some experience.  He will need to score a ton of points.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Just barely getting by.  At least our new qb will get some experience.  He will need to score a ton of points.



No way he will ever beat Auburn Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Only reason LSU beat them by 14 was the refrees.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the ????? Bowl


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Odell is howling again, he is rubbing it in. There are 3 GT Beagles next door.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

I told him not to do that becuase they will finally beat us one year. But then again maybe he wont live to see that he is almost 6 years old now.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Think I will go Duck hunting in the morning. Got a pond that a few are coming into.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Auburn just won another NC, 34 in a row now. I knew after they went undefeated last year they were going be hard to beat this year.


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats to UGA for taking care of their in state business.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2013)

Good win dogs.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2013)

Just crossed little river I 24.  Looked like a good place to throw a rooster tail.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> Just crossed little river I 24.  Looked like a good place to throw a rooster tail.



It is a very good place to chunk one Rip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

stoopid avatar bet . .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stoopid avatar bet . .



X2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> X2





Who was the idjit that started this ???


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Just read on AJC that CMR said there will be no changes at all in his coaching staff next year.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stoopid avatar bet . .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 2, 2013)

Picture from the game.  We were winning at this point...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2013)

Look at all that red...... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Picture from the game.  We were winning at this point...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the Gator Bowl. I hope.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs making honey cured Bacon tonight. Well starting it anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

One thing I found out today was that I was 1 of only 3 people in the world that did not know that Auburn was going to return the missed FG for a touchdown


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Look at all that red...... Go Dawgs!!



DUH! We run this state! Memba? 

I wonder if those Tech guys want to have another avatar bet next year? If so, they can keep using the one I provided and I'll just add next years winning score to it. See how considerate I am? 

GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Want to go south but cant figure everything out yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

One day UGA will be as good as those Alabama Schools.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Be glad when we get to a small page again.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Then Martin will post another Picture of Grant full of Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Odell is sleeping peacefully tonight. No howling yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Norcross wating to get wood chopped.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

If the Dawgs played in the music city bowl, I could go see them.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

Years ago the Gator Bowl was a pretty good deal.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

UGA has had some memorable games in the Gator Bowl.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2013)

We are 2 ,0 and 1 in gator bowls.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> DUH! We run this state! Memba?
> 
> I wonder if those Tech guys want to have another avatar bet next year? *If so, they can keep using the one I provided and I'll just add next years winning score to it. See how considerate I am?*
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!





GOOOO DAWGS!!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Be glad when we get to a small page again.



A few more Go Dawgs! and we'll be there!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Then Martin will post another Picture of Grant full of Dawgs.



Should change the name to Mark Richt Field!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Small page soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

When is the Spring game?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> When is the Spring game?



April 12th.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Dacula Ga


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2013)

Q: What is the difference between Jordan-Hare Stadium and a porcupine?
A: A porcupine has 85,000 pricks on the outside

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Go Dawgs from the Firehouse...... Had to come back to work because deer season sure has SUCKED so far.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine too BJ. They just disappeared when gun season opened. We have seen several deer that I would shoot since the season closed.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Got to get a blackpowder smoke iron.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Odell howling up a storm right now. Think he is still celebrating the Tech win.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

When I first got Odell he only liked pro ball. He was a Cincinnati Bengal back then.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Then he started chasing frogs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Got kicked off the coondawg team.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

He was a rabid fan when I adopted him.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

He has been collared several times though.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Has been known to bark up the wrong tree.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Caught him targeting a poodle last week.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

I let him loose again, but his no food for a day penalty stands.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2013)

Odell calmed down now. I thraten to suspend him for the rest of the frog season. He won the last contest cause a fly lit on the other dawgs nose and he flinched. Odell thinks he is the best hound ever now.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs! GATA!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Odell got the possum today. Maybe he wont howl tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2013)

When Odell kills a possum he will immediately flea the scene.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Norcross gonna be hard to beat Friday night, which ever team wins that game will win the 6AAAAAA championship.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Miller County.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Buck Belue was a DGD.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2013)

Where are all those Tech Dawg avatars?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Morning Dawgs and trolls on a rainy morning in the commonwealth.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Morning dwags and six!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Morning dwags and six!



Morning Charlie and Martin. Clemson runs this state.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Morning Charlie and Martin. Clemson runs this state.



Morning Matthew!  Roll Tidez and Go Jackets!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

How long I gotta sport this avatar ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How long I gotta sport this avatar ??



You look like Buck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> You look like Buck.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How long I gotta sport this avatar ??



Till midnight the day before our bowl game...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs we all know who runs the state of Alabama!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs we all know who runs the state of Alabama!!!



The team with 3 crystal balls in the past 4 yrs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> The team with 3 crystal balls in the past 4 yrs.



Go Jackets six!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets six!



Roll Tidezzzzzzzzzz Martinzzzzzzz.  Thwuga.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the Ky Rain.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> The team with 3 crystal balls in the past 4 yrs.



Pretty sure yall need to work on the kick coverage on missed field goals.... Until then Aubarn owns you for the next 12 months. Go Dawgs and Wah Egah bay bay!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Ya'll gettin kinda nasty in here, thought this was the friendly dwag forum ??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Some of the Bamers aint got over that Auburn loss yet Quack.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll gettin kinda nasty in here, thought this was the friendly dwag forum ??



It is Buck.

Matthew is going away soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> It is Buck.
> 
> Matthew is going away soon.





Grrrrrrrrr, this ain't Buck, I'm just sportin his avatar.



BAN 6 !!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, this ain't Buck, I'm just sportin his avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> BAN 6 !!!!



My bad.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, this ain't Buck, I'm just sportin his avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> BAN 6 !!!!



That better?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Quack got a new AVY.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Quack got a new AVY.



And I'm about ready to brand a few...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Have at it Muddy. Just dont get Quack.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Have at it Muddy. Just dont get Quack.



No guarantees.

Man at the top is pressuring and Oboohooamablamadingdong Care is causing people that were insured here, to be cut. Premiums are on the rise. So are posts.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2013)

when u gonna ban 6? I figured he'd been gone a long time ago....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 5, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> when u gonna ban 6? I figured he'd been gone a long time ago....



Thinkin'...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Thinkin'...



It's never too late.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

If we like our coach we can keep our coach.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

If we dont like our defense we have to keep it anyway.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2013)

If 6 gets baned grantham can stay another year. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Lakotas needs to go to the Dokotas.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Think we gonna get some ice here. Like I need to be walking on Ice.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Odell snaps and gnarls at sleet.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

This one will be gone by tomorrow night.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Odell brought me a light bulb today, I think he wants me to put in his house. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

I put the light bulb in his house. He will prolly step on it and bust it, but he was the one that wanted it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Next thing you know he will want to run power to his doghouse.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2013)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> That better?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Morning quackzzzzzz.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

Morning Dawgs and trolls on a wet cold day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Dawgs and trolls on a wet cold day in the Bluegrass.



Evening Charleszzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Morning quackzzzzzz.





KyDawg said:


> Morning Dawgs and trolls on a wet cold day in the Bluegrass.





Hiya boyzzzzzzz !!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a football Friday night in Georgia.


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2013)

-3 in the morning.  Go idiots.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 6, 2013)

riprap said:


> -3 in the morning.  Go idiots.



Temp, or members in the sports forum?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

riprap said:


> -3 in the morning.  Go idiots.



You need to get back to Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

This one on its last leg Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

Somebody let the Dawgs out.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs during a lightning delay in Norcross.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

Glad I did not go now.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

It will not rain in the dome. Might have a tornado but it wont rain in there.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs dodging lightning in Atlanta right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

All the HS football games up that way are under weather delays right now Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2013)

Yep pretty nasty here at the house.... Going duck hunting in the morning I hope all the T storms are out of here by then or my son is going to be mad...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2013)

Roll Tidezzzzzz


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2013)

I drove a long ways to watch does.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2013)

Only 5 1/2 hrzzzz to go !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2013)

Roll Tidezzzzzz and go Jacketzzzzzzz


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2013)

Evening Charlie. Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2013)

Afternoon 6


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2013)

Lock er down.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs another one done!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2013)

time to drag the cooler to a new thread.


----------

